
Rubyists for Japan: Please donate to the relief effort. #rubyistsforjapan  - PatrickMoran
http://blog.newrelic.com/2011/03/16/rubyists-for-japan-please-donate-to-the-relief-effort-rubyistsforjapan/
======
gexla
This is the third largest economy with less than half the population of the
U.S. The Japanese just printed off a few bazillion yen to keep the wheels of
the economy greased. Do they really need our donations? The biggest problems
in Japan right now are simply logistical issues, not lack of funding.

There are far more people in this world in much more dire situations than the
people of Japan but not getting the same headlines. Donate money, but don't
earmark it for Japan.

